# Muslim Apologetics ...



## amishrockstar (May 26, 2008)

Can someone help...

I've been witnessing to Muslims lately and have come across the assertion that the Qur'anic passages that speak about killing the enemies of Islam, are actually _*"self defense"*_ passages. 
How would you answer a Muslim who says that we need to take the passages about killing "infidels" in their context --and that the "context" is Muhammed declaring that Muslims should defend themselves against the attacks of the infidels?

Here's one case of a verse taken out of context:
in Surah 4:101, the Qur'an says "the Unbelievers are unto you open enemies" and one book that I have will actually cite that as the verse, but in the context of the entire verse, the Qur'an says "When ye travel through the earth, there is no blame on you if ye shorten your prayers, for fear the Unbelievers may attack you: for the Unbelievers are unto you open enemies." 

One more quick example:
Surah 2:191 is cited in a book as "Kill the disbelievers wherever we find them" but when the Surah is read in context, it's talking about fighting unbelievers who fight against Muslims; it even says that if the "unbelievers" stop, that the Muslim is to stop fighting against them. 

Any thoughts on answering Muslims?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## amishrockstar (May 26, 2008)

I was also wondering if anyone has any ideas about how to get passed the whole _*"my holy book says (this) and your holy book says (that)"*_ way of arguing (at loggerheads)... one way that I've tried is to just continue to speak the Words of Christ to the Muslim who I'm witnessing to, but the conversation seems to continually come back to how the Qur'an says that Jesus wasn't God and how the Qur'an is the final authority (while the Bible has errors) etc. etc.
Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimV (May 27, 2008)

> How would you answer a Muslim who says that we need to take the passages about killing "infidels" in their context



Admit that they are right, and continue preaching Christ. "If I be lifted up I will draw all men unto Me".

And as an aside, millions of Christians have been living in Muslim governed lands for centuries when they could have been easily killed, so keep that in mind.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 27, 2008)

Sadly, I don't have any answers for you as I am not skilled in this area. I do want to encourage you for it is a beautiful thing that you do. Thank you for doing this.
You are already one step ahead as you appear to know the Qur'an. Muslims will not have read the the OT and NT. The NT predates the Qur'an by several centuries and was accepted as scripture long before Muhammed had his dream. 
You could also take the approach that Muhammed is not your prophet, Jesus is and state that this is what Jesus says. Also Jesus actually did what he promised he would do. Muhammed never made any claim to die for the sins of his people.
Off the top of my head a couple of websites that spring to mind are: carm and bethinking. I can't remember the actual URL's but google should take you there.
Hopefully someone with skill and knowledge on this board will read your post and respond.
Blessings


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 27, 2008)

Certainly do not argue about context. There are many misconceptions in the west about what the Qur'an says. It just makes us look silly and unconvincing if we start going along that road. Go with what they believe it says (and on the most part does say).


----------



## py3ak (May 27, 2008)

As I understand, the Muslim system makes very little provision for dealing with guilt or providing assurance of salvation (of course anything it says about either of those points is going to be false). I think that might be a fruitful approach: tell them how bad you are and ask what hope Mohammed can hold out.


----------



## The Swan (May 27, 2008)

You should call into James White's program (The Dividing Line). He is really good on these issues.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 27, 2008)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> Certainly do not argue about context. There are many misconceptions in the west about what the Qur'an says. It just makes us look silly and unconvincing if we start going along that road. Go with what they believe it says (and on the most part does say).



Right. The Arabs are correct to assume that much gets lost in translation. If they think it means self-defense, then agree with them, but point to the passage where Christians are supposed to turn the other cheek RATHER than defend themselves, precisely because it is God who will vindicate them on the Final Judgment Day. In fact, their position points to a tit-for-tat theology that is works-based, rather than grace-based. They will say that they want to have mercy and grace from Allah. However, they have to do the 5 pillars in order to obtain that grace. This is the fundamental contradiction in the Islamic system. On the question of the authority of the Koran versus the Bible, I would simply direct you to this book, pages 71-88. The whole book is fantastic, especially since Anees Zaka is a noted expert on Islam, and the book comes from a presuppositional standpoint.


----------



## amishrockstar (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies... lots of good points!
I'll keep sharing the words of Christ and pray that God will open their hearts.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Leslie (May 27, 2008)

I don't know your context so this may be inappropriate, but can you make a deal with them? If they read the book of Mark, then you will read a comparably long passage of the Quran--one that they specify. Then you will discuss both. I mention Mark because most islam is really animism with a muslim veneer. See if you can find Bill Musk's book, The Unseen Face of Islam. Mark, of all the gospels emphasizes the power of Jesus over the forces of darkness and this touches where most muslims really live, their fear of and bondage to evil spirits.


----------



## amishrockstar (May 28, 2008)

that's a good suggestion... I'll see what I can do.
Thanks!


----------

